# What a Beauty!



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

TDF and I tood the Pugs for a walk today, we came upon this beauty:










The dogs couldn't see her, didn't even know she was there but she could hear them panting and was curious.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thats amazing how she didn't flee or anything!!!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope, she was curious about the dogs, a lady coming the opposite way scared her and she took off into the woods. We saw another doe before this one, she just leisurely crossed the path but we weren't as close.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

wow and this forest isn't too far from you? cool


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd say it's a 20 minute drive.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

oo well thats why you saw her i thoght that its like a walk away from your house!! because i have many forests around my house but none of the have deer!!!!!


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

that's a great shot!

we have dozens of deer at my place up north. me ol' ma has to chase them out of her garden, but now she basically has to run straight at them, they're so used to her screaming at them.


----------

